

Ask 5 Whys for each feature - jackhq
http://jackhq.tumblr.com/post/21025937399/new-feature-request-ask-5-whys

======
b2rock
Here is a new standard. If the Instagram people asked the same questions,
would they have a billion dollar company today?

